# Leaving the wife and marrying the prego mistress



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

I read the article about the death of Mary Kennedy. It said she was six months pregnant and Kennedy divorced his wife a month before his ceremony with Mary. This is the third time this month I've read or heard of someone divorcing the wife and marrying the pregnant mistress. What is your opinion on why the man divorces the wife and marries the mistress?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

They are deeeeeeeep in the fog.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

shaylady said:


> I read the article about the death of Mary Kennedy. It said she was six months pregnant and Kennedy divorced his wife a month before his ceremony with Mary. This is the third time this month I've read or heard of someone divorcing the wife and marrying the pregnant mistress. What is your opinion on why the man divorces the wife and marries the mistress?


Better re-read this story. The Kennedy's divorced in 2010 -- he now is living in california and dating an actress. Part of the issues is that she was hooked on alcohol and prescription drugs. Looks like he moved on and she couldn't. Still a tragedy as she left 4 kids behind -- the youngest 11 and oldest 18.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

jh52 said:


> Better re-read this story. The Kennedy's divorced in 2010 -- he now is living in california and dating an actress. Part of the issues is that she was hooked on alcohol and prescription drugs. Looks like he moved on and she couldn't. Still a tragedy as she left 4 kids behind -- the youngest 11 and oldest 18.


 
My question came from me reading the story not the ACCURACY OF THE STORY.

Why men divorce the wife for the pregnant mistress is all I want to know


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is the deal.
Mr. Kennedy was married to a woman named Emily.
They had two children.
Mr. Kennedy had an affair with Mary and she got pregnant.
He divorced Emily and quickly married Mary.
They were married since 1994 and have been separated since 2010.
Mr. Kennedy has a girlfriend (mistress) named Cheryl.

Mary committed suicide and is buried.

She was still married to Mr. Kennedy.

Now, he is a widower.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Because they have no morals and too much money (usually).


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I also read that Mary had known him since high school and they stayed in touch. I wonder how long the EA had been going on before the PA.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

If you want to talk about pregnant mistresses, then talk about pregnant mistresses. Co-opting the very tragic story of Mary Kennedy's suicide is, well, tacky.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> If you want to talk about pregnant mistresses, then talk about pregnant mistresses. Co-opting the very tragic story of Mary Kennedy's suicide is, well, tacky.


Why is that? do members of her family visit this message board?


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think anything tacky is being posted.

People learn from other people's life stories.

We all share the human experience and can see how others went off the track and things went bad.

(my previous post was clarifying the situation since some people didn't have the news story figured out).


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

To clarify, was Mary initially the OW, before she became his W?..... Drawing conclusions here


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Honeystly said:


> To clarify, was Mary initially the OW, before she became his W?..... Drawing conclusions here


She was. Though she was married to Robert for 16 years, he divorced his first wife and married her.

Very sad.


----------

